# Went to pick up a new puppy today



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Sadly it wasn't for me  my friend had been looking for a little dog and after she seen my perry she wanted a chihuahua. 
We went to see a litter on Tuesday but they wasn't right for her, so I gave perry's breeder a call and he had a little girl from a different litter.
She fell in love as soon as she seen her. I took Perry along on the journey too.
i got some pics of them of them on the way home.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

how fantastic another new chi mummy.....they look adorable together....pass on my congratulations to your friend x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww so cute!!
Congrats to your friend. x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i want another one,they are sooooooo pretty.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww so cute i love perry and now another cutie pie tell your friend too join chi pll so we can see more of her x


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Love that last pic! Snuggled and passed out!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

soo cute :love5:


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my!! so cute!! they both are so adorable together, congrats on your friends new addition xx


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg so cute!!!!
they look adorable together x x x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

congrats to ur friend!!!! she looks so freakin cute! lol love the pic of them together on the window sill LOL!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww! I'm in love!!! What a couple of cuties. Congrats to your friend!


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

aww so adorable.. i deffinately want a long coat for my next chi, what gorgeous lil babys , congrats to your friend xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How did you not scoop her up and kidnap her from your friend?! LOL! she is just adorable!! Both of them are. Your breeder is doing a fabulous job - they are beautiful.

Brodysmom


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

How adorable. Perry and the new puppy seem to be friends already ^^.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> How did you not scoop her up and kidnap her from your friend?! LOL! she is just adorable!! Both of them are. Your breeder is doing a fabulous job - they are beautiful.
> 
> Brodysmom


Trust me it went threw my mind a few times


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Awww they are just sooo cute!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are extremely cute pics.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 1, 2008)

Awwww adorable!


----------



## pooch lady (Sep 5, 2009)

*So Precious...I think they like each other. Thanks for sharing. Good luck with the new baby!!*


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Gorgeous xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh wowza what a cutie pie! They are both little angels. Congrats to your friend!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww very cute!


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh they are both SO cute!!!


----------



## bridgetPWNS (Oct 8, 2009)

omg.... theyre adorable. and idk y but they look like theyre from the same breeder, too! x


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

bridgetPWNS said:


> omg.... theyre adorable. and idk y but they look like theyre from the same breeder, too! x


they are from the same breeder, they are distantly related.


----------



## little miss netty (Sep 14, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> Sadly it wasn't for me  my friend had been looking for a little dog and after she seen my perry she wanted a chihuahua.
> We went to see a litter on Tuesday but they wasn't right for her, so I gave perry's breeder a call and he had a little girl from a different litter.
> She fell in love as soon as she seen her. I took Perry along on the journey too.
> i got some pics of them of them on the way home.


Just saw the pics of your cuties, omg they're soooooo lovely!!!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww! So cute . 
Glad you found a pup x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh what little angels, I can't even stand how cute they are!!!


----------

